# All done!



## Lidewij (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes!!!! I finished my Christmas presents for my 2 daughters and 5 daughter-in-laws yesterday. Now I hope they like them... :wink:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Omg. These are really great, what's not to like !! :thumbup:


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow Love them!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

My gosh, what's not to like. You are one talented lady.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

These are really lovely. They will love them.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> My gosh, what's not to like. You are one talented lady.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

they are wonderful...i know they will love them


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Love them all.You must be very proud.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i love making bags these are georgeous how could they not love them


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Of course they will love them! Great job! I wouldn't mind being on your Christmas list!


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't vouch for them but I sure do love them! Beautiful work congrats


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

What nice bags, handy too! I would use them for my knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

They are going to love them!!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure they'll be a great hit!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! They are gorgeous! They will love them.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What great bags! What great gifts!
All of them are just perfect - DD's and DIL's will surely love them.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am sure they will love them, if not I will :lol: they are all beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome bags!!! Love them


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice. They look really professional.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What is there to not like? They look wonderful!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great looking..I'm sure all will be pleased to receive these..


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Lucky gals.........to have such a thoughtful Mother-in- law! 5! WOW!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Brilliant. Can't help but like them.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice, I am sure they will love them!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful! I am sure they will like them. Did you use a pattern? They would make perfect knitting bags. Very stylish.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

if they don't like them you can "adopt" me. LOL
Lovely.
My family believed in handmade gifts, my ex's family believed "handmade" was "homemade" therefore had NO value. DUH!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

They are just lovely! How do I get to be a member of your family?!?!?!?!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Can I join your family? They are fabulous!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

How can you go wrong? They are beautiful and useful, you've done great work.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I do. Wish I was one of your DIL's. They are great.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Lidewij said:


> Yes!!!! I finished my Christmas presents for my 2 daughters and 5 daughter-in-laws yesterday. Now I hope they like them... :wink:


They are lovely. Great job. Who wouldn't like them.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

The bags are beautiful-sure to be a big hit!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice .. reminds me I gotta find my pattern for my bags and purses .. Thanks for the reminder ...


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are beautiful - am sure they will be well loved


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very professional looking. I like them. 

Robin


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

The girls will love them, they are gorgeous!


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

If they don't, I know someone that does, wink wink!


----------



## tdershem (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow! Love them! :thumbup:


----------



## elise4wig (Nov 3, 2013)

If they don't like them, send them to need. Beautiful.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What nice purses. You have been busy for sure. They will love these.


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful and so professionally constructed!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

look very expensive!! what gal could resist another purse to add to their collection!!?? great job, great gifts!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, if they don't like them, call me. I love them. Is there a link to the patterns


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Are you kidding!! They are beautiful - you are sure talented. Great work and beautiful color combos.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

they will like them!! or answer to us at KP. Your choice of colors is so classic - spell that classy - that they will go with anything! Well done!!


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Lucky girls to receive these beautiful totes.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

The girls will love their bags! You did a very nice job on them.  Very well done!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your handbags are absolutely beautiful! I really like all the various patterns you used! These handbags are wonderful gifts that will be appreciated by the recipients! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Lidewij said:


> Yes!!!! I finished my Christmas presents for my 2 daughters and 5 daughter-in-laws yesterday. Now I hope they like them... :wink:


They should love them...I know I do.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they look very good,sure they will like them.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are absolutely FABULOUS! Your choice of fabrics is outstanding and the workmanship is superb.

Your DD & DILS will be thrilled to receive these one of a kind and stunning bags.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your bags are very pretty


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are wonderful; great gifts; love that black one.


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

How many of us can be on your Christmas list?


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

amazing, you are talented.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Great bag to carry around a knitting project! They will love them.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Smart talented lady .. so no one gets jealous of one bag.

Beautifully done .. they will LOVE them ..

Nice color choices too.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW, those are just gorgous!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They are really nice. I like all of them and I am sure your daughters and daughter-in-laws will just love them. Very nice work.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

If they don't like them, you can always send them to me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

""what's not to like !!""

My feeling exactly!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow! I gotta' tell you: your bags look every bit as nice or more so, than the store-bought ones. And just think, yours are filled with love! Did you buy a pattern or just start drawing and sewing? I especially like the shape and size. I have looked at many patterns but always felt they were too big or too small or a funny shape to carry. But I love these that you have made. Can you share the name of the pattern and where you got it, please? Your "girls" are going to be tickled pink this Christmas when they open those. Have a merry one.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Kenny440 said:


> Wow! I gotta' tell you: your bags look every bit as nice or more so, than the store-bought ones. And just think, yours are filled with love! Did you buy a pattern or just start drawing and sewing? I especially like the shape and size. I have looked at many patterns but always felt they were too big or too small or a funny shape to carry. But I love these that you have made. Can you share the name of the pattern and where you got it, please? Your "girls" are going to be tickled pink this Christmas when they open those. Have a merry one.


I am also wondering where you got your pattern. Would you be able to share or is it a pattern that kyou made up?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Kenny440 said:


> Wow! I gotta' tell you: your bags look every bit as nice or more so, than the store-bought ones. And just think, yours are filled with love! Did you buy a pattern or just start drawing and sewing? I especially like the shape and size. I have looked at many patterns but always felt they were too big or too small or a funny shape to carry. But I love these that you have made. Can you share the name of the pattern and where you got it, please? Your "girls" are going to be tickled pink this Christmas when they open those. Have a merry one.


I am also wondering where you got your pattern. Would you be able to share or is it a pattern that kyou made up?


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

great work


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful bags!


----------



## GrandmaJudyof 5 (Jul 25, 2013)

These are just lovely. Who wouldn't like getting one of these? They are perfect.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

They are fantastic! They will love them!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great job! They'll love them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

